# Dwarf pleco?



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I've never kept a dwarf pleco but your story reminds me that I need to feed my large Sailfin Pleco tonight. I feed him Spirulina Algae Wafers once a week. He does a great job cleaning the driftwood and glass (ottos do the rest) but the algae is enough by itself. Got to feed these guys.


----------



## danpbmx (Nov 24, 2002)

a good dwarf pleco would be a clown pleco...there pretty good


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

There are a number of awesome small pleco's, even a bristlenose would be pretty good (6-8 inches for some species, others stay smaller)

Take a look around http://www.planetcatfish.com you might be surprised how pretty some of them are.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow ,G, thats an awesome catfish site. Looks like I have some research to do. The problem is I'll find something I really like and won't be able to find one within a 500 mile radius of my home. Are there any online stores that specialize in catfish that you know of? Thanks for that great site!!:bounce:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Plecos


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I ended up getting THIS PLECO at my local Petsmart. I just got him today and he seems a little shy, but I guess thats to be expected, new home and all. :bounce:

Thanks for all the responses:

Marcel


----------

